

The landscape of data analysis - jhprks
http://simplystatistics.org/2013/01/10/the-landscape-of-data-analysis/

======
jhprks
Jeff Leek is an assistant professor in the Biostatistics Department of the
Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health. His work focuses on
statistical methods for high-dimensional data and genomics.

In this video, he explains the landscape of data analysis. It is a very
informative video that can help any person who is interested in learning about
data analysis.

